# Millau Bridge OUCH!!!!



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

So I pulled up to the pay booth as you do and thought, oh a 20 euros bill should cover it with change coming my way, HA! 27 Euros was the cost, they classed my Daffodil which is a 7 m long 3.2 m high Fiat Ducato 191 Challenger as a class 3 ergo the price, but it was worth it as its been on my bucket list ever since they built it (the bridge not Daffodil) I am also amazed at the courtesy and patience the French show towards camper cars ,well French registered French ones, whilst the turning circle is amazingly tight it was quite tricky going through the center of Tulle hence the comment about the patience shown


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Daf.

Must have been your height, we crossed it five weeks ago as class 2, we are 9m long and 3.02 high, think it was 12€.

Well worth it, an amazing structure.

Terry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Daf.
> 
> Must have been your height, we crossed it five weeks ago as class 2, we are 9m long and 3.02 high, think it was 12€.
> 
> ...


Looks like you were lucky to be class 2 as the limit is 3 metres,any higher and you should be class 3.The auto height sensors at the tolls are not usually wrong.As you are only a fraction .02m above 3 metres if you were loaded up or tyre pressures a bit low could have made the difference.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think the French should get their system calibrated.

The strange thing is, travelling North to South (best view) my van was Class 2, heading North on the return journey some half hour later my van was only Class 1... (See receipts.) By the way I'm just over 3metres. All paerges throughout France we passed through charged us at class 2.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wakk44,

Must be really lucky, as last year used tolls from Montpelier to Nice and same on return plus northbound over bridge and always class 2. We run light and I always check and top up pressures before travelling. Same this year heading to Nice  

Terry


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> I think the French should get their system calibrated.
> 
> The strange thing is, travelling North to South (best view) my van was Class 2, heading North on the return journey some half hour later my van was only Class 1... (See receipts.) By the way I'm just over 3metres. All paerges throughout France we passed through charged us at class 2.


That was a quick trip. Did you forget something?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

charlieivan said:


> That was a quick trip. Did you forget something?


We had come up from Spain heading into Germany and had stayed the night in Millau. I'd seen it on MHF that the best view was when going south. So that's what we did, crossed the viaduct, then took the exit before rejoining to head north.

Been there, done that, big tick.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I took the advice of MHF, camped by the river in Millau, then cycled up to the Norman Foster bridge very early one morning whilst others were sleeping on.

The bridge from beneath was fabulous.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

IMHO whilst we did the drive over the bridge, which has to be done, the view from underneath is just amazing !!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have done it both ways, under and over and I agree with HurricaneSmith. The views are far superior if you use the old road and take the trouble to visit the underneath. There is also a visitors centre to see. 

This year I decided I just had to cross it with my Class 3 vehicle so like the OP it cost an arm and a leg and we found the experience very dissappointing. You really see very little due to the wind defecltion barriers on either side of it. The saving grace is the Aire at the northern end from which there are great views. I won't be crossing it again.

peedee


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it's a con they do not show the prices before the escape junction.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Nooooooooo! You have to press the button and say you are a camping car then it is only €13.90 as we found out to our cost when it charged us €33 which I am will trying to get back from them, even though they asked for a copy of our receipt which I emailed to them. That was in August and the price is cheaper now through the low season months. Go to the Millau bridge website (effiage) and complain and ask for a refund of the difference.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> Nooooooooo! You have to press the button and say you are a camping car


In my experience this doesn't always apply, I have only had a 50 percent success rate when trying this. I think it depends on the autoroute operator. If you check out the Class rates it quite clearly state even camping cars over 3.5 tons or 3 meters high fall into class three and those with tag axles class 4.
peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

capitanjohn said:


> I think it's a con they do not show the prices before the escape junction.


it's clearly marked Peage, either way. but of course no mention of how much. Caveta emptor, though!

I haven't gone across the bridge - assuming, as some other have found, that you can't see much anyway :roll: .and being a tight fisted accountant have normally stopped off in or around Millau overnight, and have been in the visitor centre and seen it from underneath, much more interesting!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Peedee,

I am over 3.5 (although they don't/can't weigh you) am 3.02 in height and tag axle, and have always been classified automatically as class 2 ??? No need to ever revert to operator.

Apart from the toll on the bridge, we use this is a toll free motorway to facilitate a speedy access to the French Med.

Terry


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

peedee said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooooooo! You have to press the button and say you are a camping car
> ...


But if you look on the Millau website it quite clearly states that all camping cars are classed as class 2


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> But if you look on the Millau website it quite clearly states that all camping cars are classed as class 2


Like I said, what class you fall into isn't the same across the various operators. The problem we now have is very few tolls are collected manually and it largely depends on your height and to a lessor extent your weight. Try arguing with a remote assistance when your French is not up to it, that is if you can get them to answer! If "Ici Camping car" doesn't do it I give up. Its far easier and more interesting to avoid the tolls as much as possible.

This year, I had sucess at reducing the the toll to Class 2 on the A16 which was manually collected and where it was collected by card, only the A10 and A71 operators were obliging. The A9, A61/62 operators didn't want to know.

peedee


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

You got away lightly we were charged €27 7 years ago. Class4. Never used the bridge again.

steve & ann. Teensvan


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Snunkie said:


> Nooooooooo! You have to press the button and say you are a camping car then it is only €13.90 as we found out to our cost when it charged us €33 which I am will trying to get back from them, even though they asked for a copy of our receipt which I emailed to them. That was in August and the price is cheaper now through the low season months. Go to the Millau bridge website (effiage) and complain and ask for a refund of the difference.


We have paid E46 2013 E16 2014 so very happy 2014.

We are 8.77m + BJ Trailer with Smart and 3.45 high, Tried on every Pieage pushing the button and declaring in French we are Camping Car Class 2 and got nowhere,stuck with it with horns blaring behind pushing the button and being adament about being class 2 but we have never been downgraded .

I know we are high and long but we are not commercial, it's not unusual to oay E90.

On a good note just travelled off tollway from Narbonne to Gibralter and it took no longer than paying the tolls and a more interesting journey.


----------

